# First wipe over of 2014



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)




----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks great mate what products did u use?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Just some Zaino z5. Need claying and machining but I didn't have the time nor inclination. Lol


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Looks good mook


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Beautiful R33 GTR.

The headlights were a superb purchase.


----------



## Dan Parker (May 17, 2012)

Amazing, best colour by far for a 33


----------



## jambo 32gtr (Apr 1, 2009)

Still one of my favourite 33,s on the forum


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking good Mook


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

very clean and shiny mook! =)


----------



## dannyrydzek (Mar 24, 2012)

Always loved midnight purple more so when polished

Looks lovely 

Danny


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

cars a stunner mike well done fella


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

That looks lovely!
I did the same yesterday, only to discover I need to refurb 2 of the wheels, doh!!


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Looking very nice Mook!


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks great dude!!!


----------



## 2010GTR (Oct 31, 2009)

Looking good.


----------

